# Help!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've just picked up a cheap Sony Cybershot (DSC-W150).

I hate cameras, but I thought I'd be able to use this one as it's almost the same as my wifes.

BUT

Just taken a few photo's, tried to upload them to photobucket and it keeps throwing up "Error: Resize Error".

What do I need to jiggle with on my camera please? I am getting really frustrated with it. 

tia


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

As they say "calm down"  , Kev i dont think it is anything to do with the images from your camera, if i remember correctly, somewhere within photobucket there is a selection of options as to what size you want to upload, have a search around


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Kev, i have just attempted to upload and i am getting the same resize message as you, so its not you!!, must be a fault within photobucket


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

fernface said:


> Kev, i have just attempted to upload and i am getting the same resize message as you, so its not you!!, must be a fault within photobucket


This happens in Photobucket from time to time, give it a while and then re-try.

R


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sorted.

Just my luck that one of these glitches happens as I'm playing with my new camera! 

Thanks all.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

aye PB still playing silly buggers - again !


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seems ok now.


----------

